
Researchers Develop Faster Way to Replace Bad Data with Accurate Information - dpflan
https://news.ncsu.edu/2020/03/faster-way-to-replace-bad-data/
======
dpflan
The paper _Modeling and Analysis of Conflicting Information Propagation in a
Finite Time Horizon_ :
[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/9046791](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/9046791)

